# shoulder pops out too much >.<



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

ive noticed that almost every time i crash, my left shoulder would pop out (not completely dislocate...just pop out and then go right back in)...usually the worse that would happen is it just is sore for a few days.....but recently, i took a spill on a small dirtjump...front wheel landed off to the side of the landing in some soft dirt and it turned sideways, threw me over the bars and i landed hard on my left shoulder...leaving quite a divot in that hardpack baseball clay....well now ive noticed my shoulder tends to pop out a lot now....just putting on a shirt it popped out...in fact just as i was typing i felt it start to go...strangely though it wont pop out when im lifting something heavy, but when im relaxing it.....its becoming more of a nuisiance now....

(my left shoulder always seemed to be a little loser....but it was never a problem until now)....im just wondering what can i do to keep my shoulder from constantly popping out?


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like the capsule is stretched. Now your rotator cuff muscles will have to work extra hard to keep your shoulder together. You can strengthen the rotator cuff with simple exercises utilizing a 3-5 pound weight.

http://www.bodyresults.com/E2RotatorCuff.asp

Make sure you keep your elbow in and don't exceed 5 pounds.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

In addition: these exercises should be performed everyday 2-3 sets of 15-30. It will take several weeks until your shoulder feels stable. Also, it's not a bad idea to get it checked out and make sure there is no tear.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

wow thanks for those links ... i have the same issue .. but my doc just told me to 'use it more' .. with no help as to what would help built it up ...


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

This type of instability is extremely common.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

carrot top....I'll wager a thousand bucks you have torn the labrum.

do those exercises all you like but it's not likely to provide long term success.

Go find yourself a good orthopedist specializing in the shoulder or sports medicine and prepare for probable surgery. The more times it dislocates, the more the labrum tears and the bones erode which lowers your ultimate surgical success.


----------



## rugger (Jul 26, 2006)

Ditto the Squeaky Wheel.
On the original wreck I felt pain but I rode out and never really took any time off the bike. Slowly over the course of 6 months and with increasing frequency my shoulder would pop out and then just as quickly pop in. I didn't know it was popping out - I just felt a quick, sharp pain when I reached for a basketball or baseball etc...
When I went to the doc he was the one who told me it was popping out and it would only get looser and worse over time. He said I could try rehab if I wanted but what he was really saying was good luck with that and if you want it fixed you are going to need surgery. 
I wasted 6 weeks in rehab and when I showed no improvement I had the surgery which entailed 4 titanium staples and some Revco fishing line that tied the labrum and ligaments all snug and back together.
I was off the bike for 3 months and off the single track for 4 but now I am as good as new.


----------



## jcarney (Jan 1, 2005)

I used to have a similar problem; shoulder would fall out of place w/o me even knowing. I'd move after a while and it would pop back in. Ended up doing PT for a month or so, then just used a THERABAND tied to a doorknob. Seems to be ok, now, though it hurts a lot when I try to throw a softball (so I don't).


----------



## bigleg82 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had the same problem, and have had great success with Prolotherapy. Prolotherapy works on the loose ligaments in your shoulder, which are the cause of your shoulder instability. Google "prolotherapy" and see for yourself! I had 6 treatments, and my shoulder feels tighter than it has in 4 years (since I crashed on it and dislocated it).


----------

